# Gray "shadow lines" across screen



## yalamo (May 29, 2003)

All of a sudden, the darker horizontal portions of the picture on my screen (text lines, any contrasting colored segment) have started to cause gray horizontal "shadows" that extend across the whole screen. Very annoying.

Does anyone what the cause is? How do I fix it? The monitor I have is almost 3 years old.

I use Windows 98SE. My system is a generic one. The monitor is made by LITEON and the video card is a generic that just says "2D/3D Graphics and Video Accelerator" on the user manual.

The lines are the same height as the text lines and extend horizontally across the whole screen. They look like a blurred ghost of the text line (somewhat like a TV ghost, but they are all just gray lines). That's about the best way I can describe it. Very annoying, but the screen is still readable.


----------



## x5dr (Aug 3, 2003)

you might try updating or reinstalling the driver in case it got corrupted.

rt. click a blank spot on your desktop and go to Properties/settings/advanced/adaptor and see if it says what kind of driver you have installed...ati, nvidia, sis, etc.

You can do a google search or go to www.guru3d.com


----------



## yalamo (May 29, 2003)

x5dr, thanks for your anser.

My driver is NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 Model 64.

I found a list of NVIDIA drivers at driverguide.com, but it's not clear to me from the list which is the correct driver for me.

Then I found the VGA Drivers CD that came with my computer (the files are from January 2000). Can I trust the Win98 "Update Device Drivers Wizard" to install the correct driver for me if it searches this CD? Without uninstalling the previous driver?

What bothers me is what happens if the driver is not properly installed? Does my screen then become unreadable entirely?

In situations like this, I'm always apprehensive about making a bad situation worse. Any suggestions?


----------



## FixItPlease (Oct 11, 2004)

*Gray "Ghost" Lines Appear Accross Screen from Text>NVIDIA RIVA TNT2*

:frown: Same problem here...and I have a brand new monitor...so it's not the monitor but...I'm sure it has something to do with the Video Card...
A7N8X-X Series ASUS motherboard, AMD Athlon XP 400 mg processor, DDR 512 RAM, Graphics Card AGP8X VGA- bus>533 mhz, NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro Video Card...same as you and XP Windows Operating SYS
Grey ghost lines appear accross the whole screen  from one end of the display to the other, originating from the text and spreading....they even cross over and through the side slide bars...they show up the most on white background....Anyone have any idears.....It was fine before and it just happened last week......then I switched monitors...same problem ...problem still there.... video card???? or settings???


----------



## yalamo (May 29, 2003)

Well, I started this thread almost a year and a half ago, so I'll give you the benefit of my experience:

It was the video card and/or a power supply problem. A couple of months ago, I decided the time had come to try and fix it. I tried a new video card, and it didn't work out, so I put the old one back. I had the power supply voltages checked, and one of them was low, so that was fixed, but the shadow lines still appeared. I tried the new video card again, and they were gone.

The monitor was fine.


----------



## randymo1965 (Dec 20, 2010)

I had the same problem and all I had to do was plug in the monitor in another socket on my power strip- problem solved. Try this before any other fix, it's the cheapest potential fix. Wall sockets also go bad on occasion so if it's not on power strip try another outlet.


----------



## jazzerpammy (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you randymo1965...I did exactly what you said and plugged my computer into a different outlet....the lines are GONE!


----------

